# My Trophy Room



## Bow Only (Jan 31, 2010)

This is all I have pics of.


----------



## Hunter Haven (Jan 31, 2010)

Love all the artifacts you have... awesome


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 31, 2010)

lookin good Matt


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 31, 2010)

Very impressive, Matt! Even the heartbreaker frame! I like the David Lanier "Whitetails In Cypress" print too. I know David, and he went to school with my little brother. I would have figured you to have a Dean Quigley print or two?


----------



## bone crusher 3 (Jan 31, 2010)

cool!!!!!


----------



## Bow Only (Jan 31, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Very impressive, Matt! Even the heartbreaker frame! I like the David Lanier "Whitetails In Cypress" print too. I know David, and he went to school with my little brother. I would have figured you to have a Dean Quigley print or two?



David is a friend and those are all limited prints that are no longer available.  I've got 2 or 3 more scattered about but he gave me one of those.


----------



## Hoss (Jan 31, 2010)

Good looking room.  A lot to be proud of in there.

Hoss


----------



## huntaholic (Feb 1, 2010)

*Yea !*

Looks GREAT !


----------



## kevincox (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow! Thats one heck of an arrowhead collection! Did you find most of them in Laurens County?


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 3, 2010)

kevincox said:


> Wow! Thats one heck of an arrowhead collection! Did you find most of them in Laurens County?



Nope, I think GA doesn't have any arrowheads. lol  They came from NW FL.  That's about 1/2 of it.


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 3, 2010)

awesome .....


----------



## littleman102475 (Feb 4, 2010)

very nice


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 5, 2010)

Sweet collection!  Love that bobcat on the beam too!


----------



## Confederate_Jay (Feb 5, 2010)

Looks great!  Where do you get the cases your points are displayed  in.


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 6, 2010)

Confederate_Jay said:


> Looks great!  Where do you get the cases your points are displayed  in.



The big cases were custom made, the 24's and 18's were from Troy Futral in Auburn, AL.


----------



## kevincox (Feb 6, 2010)

How did your and Tims Bama hunt go this year?


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 6, 2010)

kevincox said:


> How did your and Tims Bama hunt go this year?



We went over scouted, I got the flu and tried to hunt that afternoon.  We came home the next morning.  One hundred and twenty dollar license for 1 hunt.  

We're leaving for a couple days in FL next weekend.


----------



## Chadx1981 (Feb 9, 2010)

You found all those arrow heads?


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 10, 2010)

Chadx1981 said:


> You found all those arrow heads?



Yes, I don't buy or sell.


----------



## drippin' rock (Feb 10, 2010)

Do you have a permanent crick in your neck from looking down so much?  What an impressive display!  I don't have near that much, but I get harrassed by friends because no matter where we go my nose is to the ground.  never know what you might find!


----------



## DukeBoy30 (Feb 10, 2010)

nice job


----------



## Bow Only (Feb 10, 2010)

My coffee tables.


----------



## kevincox (Feb 11, 2010)

Bow Only said:


> We went over scouted, I got the flu and tried to hunt that afternoon.  We came home the next morning.  One hundred and twenty dollar license for 1 hunt.
> 
> We're leaving for a couple days in FL next weekend.



Dang! Hate to hear that!


----------



## gordylew (Feb 11, 2010)

Cool arrow head collection.   I have a hand full. I have very little luck in finding them.  I even bought a new metal detector and still have not found any.


----------

